# Cheapest/Best Place to get a modded PS3/Xbox console?



## Aether Lion (Jun 15, 2016)

Scalpers are all you find on eBay and it is much worse on Craigslist. Prices are anywhere from 225 - 450. It's a little ridiculous. I am a broke mofo who can't afford scalped prices. Anyone know the spot to find the right price for one of these? I want to play backups of my disc copies and preferably run emulators+mods and stuff but if I'm only able to play backups that's fine. I just don't like wearing out my discs more than I need to.
Thanks. 
PS: I'm in the US.


----------



## duyluan (Jun 15, 2016)

the price depend on where you live, I suggest go to a local game store(but not Walmart or Gamestop and place like that), or just google if there any near your home! When I buy my 3ds, I google and I found a store that sell it for about $80(it a refurbished), but when I go to another one they selling for about $100(but it a used)! And look at my country flag, it's Vietnam. 3ds were made in China, so I don't have to care much about shipping money(also sorry about my poor English)


----------



## Aether Lion (Jun 15, 2016)

duyluan said:


> the price depend on where you live, I suggest go to a local game store(but not Walmart or Gamestop and place like that), or just google if there any near your home! When I buy my 3ds, I google and I found a store that sell it for about $80(it a refurbished), but when I go to another one they selling for about $100(but it a used)! And look at my country flag, it's Vietnam. 3ds were made in China, so I don't have to care much about shipping money(also sorry about my poor English)


I actually went to the local pawn shop and all of the consoles were at OFW 4.78 or 4.8. :/ Thanks though.
I haven't found any for sale on GBATemp, either. :c


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jun 15, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> I actually went to the local pawn shop and all of the consoles were at OFW 4.78 or 4.8. :/ Thanks though.
> I haven't found any for sale on GBATemp, either. :c



I've got a ps3 for sale, has a bad dvd drive, which is not an issue since you don't need the drive, you can boot everything off an external it is jailbroken. 

$150 ( Console only ) you will need to get controller and cables.

or you can get a compatible system, I offer a jailbreak service as well. 

Let me know.


----------



## Aether Lion (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone have any other suggestions?
I mean I have an xbox 360 phat that could be JTAG/RGH but it is susceptible to RROD so I'm a little scared.
As far as a PS3 goes I have a person on here who offered me one but I'm trying to look at my options.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jun 17, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Anyone have any other suggestions?
> I mean I have an xbox 360 phat that could be JTAG/RGH but it is susceptible to RROD so I'm a little scared.
> As far as a PS3 goes I have a person on here who offered me one but I'm trying to look at my options.


Could just get an x360key for it, if it were to RROD you could than just put the parts in a new one. Requires your drive key though. If your xbox is a Jasper model, there is no reason to worry about RROD. They pretty much had all those issues fixed with that model. Than released the Slim line, which came with it's Red dot of death issue lol.


----------

